# Hello from South Africa



## flyingdream (May 22, 2010)

Hi all
After many years of wanting to go hunt I finally got my chance about 6 weeks ago 
I shot a Bless bok on a farm in the Free State, and another for a fiend whom did not want to shoot himself ( the Buck that is ).
It's so hard to get fire arm licences here now so I descided Il get a crossbow and go for it. I am very excited about this new hobby and read everything I can about hunting esp. Bowhunting.
As soon as I get my bow a PH friend of me said he will take me to a maize farm with a Worthog problem, cant wait to help the farmer and get that hog on the rotiserie 
Wish me Luck
Albert


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## mitch r (Apr 25, 2010)

welcome, that warthog hunting sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Albert. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## maglitexl (Jul 6, 2008)

WELCOME from TEXAS!!!!!!!


----------



## NGONYAMA (May 24, 2010)

Hello and welcome to us all newbies on AT.Good to see someone from back home,currently about 11000km as the crow fly's from you.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

